# Unser Teich in Mudersbach



## sprinter616 (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo!!!
Haben uns bisher immer nur hier belesen wegen Anregungen usw!!
Aber nun raus mit den Bildern von unserem bescheidenen Teich!!!
Wir sind Tatjana und Tom und 33 und 39 Jahre alt!!!
Nun viel Spaß mit den Bildern!!!

Mfg T. und T.


----------



## axel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo Tatjana und Tom 

Herzlich Willkommen
:willkommen
Euer Anfang ist ja schon prima 
Ich seh Ihr habt ja noch jede Menge Platz um dem Teich zum gestalten .
Dann mal los Pflanzen besorgen .


lg
axel


----------



## sprinter616 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo Axel!!!

Werden wir tun!!!
Haben nur jetzt erst die Trockenmauer gezogen und auf die ganze Länge 1m hoch und fast 1 m breit Mutterboden aufgeschüttet!!!
Werden bei Neuerungen sofort mit Bildern weiter berichten!!!

Mfg T. und T.


----------



## Daniel S. (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

mach mal ein bild von der schadhaften stelle am rand
Ps. bis später


----------



## sprinter616 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo!!!

Wollte nur mal eben die Ansätze unseres Teichumbaus hier veröffentlichen!!!
Hier die ersten Bilder nach 1,2 Tonnen Betonestrich,60 Hohlblöcken und Metern Schweißbahn!!!!!!
Könnt Euch ja ruhig mal dazu äußern!!!


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hui, das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus! Ich kann mir noch nicht recht vorstellen, wie das Endergebnis dann sein soll - reicht das Wasser dann bis an die Mauer? Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt (wir sind ja selbst auch gerade am Neubau ) und hoffe, du zeigst uns weitere Bilder!


----------



## Aquabernd (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo Nachbarn,
vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald oder kann sich mal Treffen um Erfahrungen auszutauschen.
Mein Teich ist ja noch im Bau.
glg bernd


----------



## JoeBaxter (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo zwischen Teich und Wand ist noch viel Platz für die Fantasie ( was Mann oder Frau da nicht alles machen kann).Und eine menge arbeit ist es wohl auch noch bis zum Endziel.


----------



## sprinter616 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo!!!
Danke für die netten Komentare!!!
Zwischen Mauer und Teich bleibt noch ein schöner Streifen zum bepflanzen und gestalten!!!
Zudem erhält der Teich einen Bodenablauf und einen außen montierten Skimmer!!!
Gefiltert wird dann später über einen Trommler und zudem mit einem 4-Kammer-Filter von 2,10 m Länge!

Hallo Aquabernd!!!
Können uns beizeit gerne mal bei einem kalten Bier austauschen!!! Daran soll es nicht liegen! 

Weitere Bilder folgen!!!

Bis dahin sagt Tom


----------



## Daniel S. (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hi tom 
mach bitte die anderren bilder nicht mit den i pfön 
ich habe grade gedacht ich hätte ein augen leiden :smoki
bis gleich....


----------



## sprinter616 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hi Leutz!!!

Nachdem ich den Arbeitgeber gewechselt habe und nun wieder ein Privatleben habe geht mein Teichumbau endlich weiter!!!

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder!!!

Kommentare erwünscht!!!

Grüße von Tom aus Mudersbach


----------



## sprinter616 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Morgen Teichgemeinde

Will eben mal ein Paar Bilder reinreichen und hoffe das sich diesmal jemand äußert!

Langsam gehts auf das Ende des Umbaus zu!

Es dreht sich nun um ca 22000 Liter!

Viel Spaß noch damit!

Mfg sprinter616


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Servus Tom,
Da hast Du Dir ja viel Arbeit gemacht - respekt  
Schaut schon gut aus - auch die Form des Teiches gefällt mir.
2 Fragen stellen sich mir.
 - bleibt die Brücke da wo sie ist? Vom Foto sieht es aus, als ginge sie gar nicht übers Wasser.
 - Hast Du keine Bedenken, dass du vom Hang der Terasse laufend Nährstoffe einspülst -
   mir scheint das so, als würde das Hangwasser direkt in den Teich laufen?
Ansonsten gefällt mir das schon recht gut - wenn der Teich dann eingewachsen ist - hast
Du eine schöne Anlage.
LG Markus


----------



## sprinter616 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Morgen Markus!

Nein die Brücke ist für einen geplanten Bachlauf gedacht!!!

Und oberhalb des Teiches kommt eine Holzterrasse hin an deren Quersparren die Folie senkrecht befestigt wird und somit nix mehr reinläuft!!!

Zudem danke fürs Lob(tut gut)

Gruß Tom


----------



## sprinter616 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hi!

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von den Anfängen meiner Pflanzzone!

Wie immer Komentare erwünscht!

Gruß Tom


----------



## sprinter616 (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hi Teichgemeinde!!!

Wollte nur ein kurzes Bilderupdate rein reichen!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hi Tom,
Respekt 
Das schaut ja schon richtig klasse aus!!!


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Das hat sich aber verändert - super gemacht!!!!! 
So eine große Wasseroberfläche ist einfach schöööööön!


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Servus Tom



Hut ab ...

Dein Teich gefällt mir ausgezeichnet


----------



## sprinter616 (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Danke fürs Lob(tut gut) 

Werde noch weitere Bilder hochladen!

Auch von meiner 55 Watt Eigenbau-UVC in Schwerkraft!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Daniel S. (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hi Tom auf den bildern sieht der Teich nicht so gut aus wie in echt 
Deine bau  doku gefählt mir .
Bis gleich mal


----------



## Daniel S. (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Habe ich vergessen 
Wir könne den Trommler vieleicht doch heute in betrieb nehmen!! 
Ich meld mich wenn ich wieder zurück bin
Mfg.Daniel


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Guten Morgen Gemeinde!

Wollte nur mal eben ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand unseres Teiches rein reichen!!!

Viel Spaß!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo!!!

Keine Kritik,kein Lob???


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Was ist mit Dir ... nicht ausgelastet? Wer sitzt denn schon Samstag Morgen um 8Uhr vorm PC 

Schöner Teich ... gefällt mir 

Mandy


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hi!!!

Danke Mandy!!!

Bin um 7 schon wach geworden!!!

Werde jetzt wieder buddeln gehen!!!

Steckt sehr viel Herzblut und Technik drin in der Anlage!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

rh ...schaut gut aus...sauberes klares Wasser...was ist das auf Bild 9 - dein Oberflächenmskimmer!?...eure Aussicht ist aber auch der Hammer...


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> Bin um 7 schon wach geworden!!!



Da kann ich Schlafstörungen erkennen 

Mandy


----------



## rudiinc (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Das hast Du toll hingekriegt mit dem Teich, gefällt mir gut.
Schöne Form und tolle Aussicht auf die Landschaft dahinter. 
Die Rohre wird man später auch noch sehen, oder verschwinden die irgendwie? 
Ich war übrigens noch einen Tacken früher auf heute morgen, schon um halb sieben. Es wird Sommer und morgens ist es hell, da muss man doch raus aus der Kiste. Das sind keine Schlafstörungen


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Ich bin schon seit 4Uhr wach  ... hat aber einen anderen Hintergrund 

Mandy


----------



## katja (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

@mandy: senile bettflucht?  *duckundweg* 

mir gefällt auch alles sehr gut tom


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Nö Katja,

der Platz der Arbeit hat gerufen ... und diesem Ruf kann ich nicht wiederstehen 

Mandy


----------



## mägi (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

hallo mandy, 

deine kurzen kommentare...... einfach klasse.( ich geniesse sie
 fast täglich) super weiter so!!!

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.  mägi.


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Mai 2012)

Ja die Rohre kommen weg! Bin am aufschütten und pflanzen!

Gruß tom


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo Zacky!!!

Ja das ist mein Skimmer und der Zieht wie Hechtsuppe


----------



## Zacky (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

...nicht schlecht... Womit hast Du den gebaut? Nimmt er auch die Oberflächen- / Höhenunterschiede problemlos mit? Ein Schwimmskimmer gleicht sich ja selbständig aus!


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Das sind alles 110er Rohre!!!
Und das Oberteil ist ein 110er HT-Rohr das Kronenförmig ausgeschnitten wurde!!!

Die Krone kann bis zu 6 cm Unterschied verkraften!!!


Gruß Tom


----------



## Zacky (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

...na das geht ja... 6 cm sind ja meistens ausreichend um die Schwankungen auszugleichen, bis eh nachgrfüllt wird,,, gute & günstige Idee


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich in Mudersbach*

Hallo Tatjana, hallo Tom

jetzt bin ich so oft, hier im Forum und euere schöne Teichbaudoku ist voll an mir vorbei gegegangen.

Habt ihr echt TOLL hinbekommen 

Gruss in den schönen Westerwald 
Patrick


----------



## sprinter616 (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Patrick !
Danke fürs Lob !
Geht runter wie Öl !
Sind immer an der Anlage am bauen!
Hier ein paar Bilder der Neuerungen!












Gruß tom


----------

